# Ax/ wedge driving tool which one?



## B Harrison (Dec 10, 2012)

I am sure there have been discussions in the past, but for sake of discussion now and because I am looking at a particular ax......

28" Fiskars splitting ax or other?

Is there a better option for the money for light splitting and wedge driving work, I held a x7 hatchet this weekend and don't care for the way the head sits in the handle, it looks weak and not a like a pro grade tool at all.
Would I be better off with just a wood handled ax for driving wedges?


Thanks ahead of time for any advice


----------



## flushcut (Dec 10, 2012)

Right now I am using a 4lb old Vaughn Sub Zero head on a 22~ish" ,haven't measured, handle and every now and again the small Bacho felling bar as my backup for knocking wedges. 
It really doesn't matter what your smacky tool is as long it is heavy enough and the smacking surface is square. 
I have looked at the Fiskars stuff and they are quality but don't have the feel I am looking for.


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I have a fishers ax in my baileys cart, but I very well may just pick up an ax at the tractor supply. 

Thanks


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 10, 2012)

I use a x17 fiskars for pounding in wedges.


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 10, 2012)

I have X 27; X 25 and X 7

27 gets the most use but I want to see what the 25 would be like also; The 27 is used in the wood's and the 25 is use at home great combo. The 7 is great for chopping kindling 

Use to use regular axes all the time till I got my first Fiskar 

This is what I used before and I still use it for falling


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 10, 2012)

Those Fiskars heads aren't made for pounding. When driving wedges, I've found that heavier is better. That's why I use a synthetic handled 10 lb. sledge for pounding splitting wedges. Got it at Lowes, if I recall.


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 10, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> I have X 27; X 25 and X 7
> 
> 27 gets the most use but I want to see what the 25 would be like also; The 27 is used in the wood's and the 25 is use at home great combo. The 7 is great for chopping kindling
> 
> ...



Whoops wrong thread :msp_ohmy:


----------



## flushcut (Dec 10, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Whoops wrong thread :msp_ohmy:



Yeah I thought this was about felling wedges not splitting wedges.


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 11, 2012)

I am talking about felling wedges and a tool to keep with me when felling trees.

Probably leaning towards a regular ax now.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 11, 2012)

Oops. Sorry, man, I've been spending too much time in the firewood forum. :embarrassed:


----------



## Nemus Talea (Dec 28, 2012)

A hardware store axe will do fine if you pay attention to the wood grain and are picky. (search the net regarding for illustrations how grain should run in tool handle) Sand off the clearcoat on the handle with 120 grit, wire wool smooth, and rub in some boiled linseed oil. It'll resist weather and reduce blisters. Get a straight handle if you can, more accurate.
A logger buddy of mine uses a sledge if he is working from off a skidder or wheeler. He's never had a problem, but the rounded face and shoulders could kiss off the plastic wedge wild or send the wedge flying. 
Wrap the handle for 5 inches bellow where the axe head is hung with paracord, a little overstike protection. Keep an eye out at yard sales and flea markets for axe heads. Sometimes ya find old, high quality heads in heavier weights.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Dec 28, 2012)

Also... paint the tool head bright blue. Shows up great in the woods, especially in the fall.


----------

